# Why did you get married?



## Personal

.


----------



## Mr.Married

She had big boobs


----------



## Mr. Nail

The Australian Streakers Excuse Raw Hide _ it's pretty close to the end of the article._


----------



## TX-SC

I have been married for 24 years. I am from a small town in South Carolina. Marriage was always anticipated. I don't think I ever imagined that I would NOT get married at some point. I dated a number of girls and every one was in some way a build up to marriage. When I met my future wife and we fell in love, I knew she was the one.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Love, lust, similar goals in family and life.

Married 35 yrs.


----------



## CharlieParker

We wanted to make sure (guarantee) we’d be happily together forever. It seems foolish now but made sense at the time. But then again it’s worked out well for 28 years.


----------



## Ikaika

Good question... I was getting plenty of sack time with other women at the time. I think my wife was smarter than the rest, she would withhold as much as possible and playing very hard to get. I think she tricked me, now I feel manipulated. 

Mostly kidding. I was past 30 and I guess I felt it was time to settle down. My wife was the best of the bunch. I don’t know seemed like the right thing to do.


----------



## ah_sorandy

I lost the first love of my life at the young age of 12 when she moved overseas with her family. It was a cold war transfer. 

I pined for her all through high school until I met my current wife. She was my 2nd love partially because she was sweet to me, and she looked alot like my 1st love.

My wife to be thought I was cute and she liked how good I looked on stage playing the drums. She was equally thrilled with me on the football field catching passes in front of her.

Long story short, we took each other's virginity. I foolishly married her for that instead of real love.

Been unhappily married to her for more than 40 years now. She was always LD. I have been awaiting a change in her for a long time. Unfortunately, the change went from LD to ND.

My wife is a great mother and grandmother. She made me proud of her for the career she carved out for herself by working so hard she climbed the ranks and became a much heralded manager.

So, I love her, however sadly, I'm not madly IN LOVE WITH HER.

😪


----------



## Diceplayer

Married 47 years. Got married at the age of 18 because I was horny and the girlfriend who became my wife wouldn't let me have any until we got married.

In retrospect, I pursued her for all the wrong reasons but God gave her to me for all the right reasons. I truly believe that we were made for one another. She has kept me out of a lot of stupid over the years.


----------



## Married but Happy

The second time: health insurance. The first time: stupidity. The second time has worked out far better, because it was also about love and compatibility. However, we would not have married if not for the insurance need.


----------



## Diana7

Love, and the fact that we wouldnt live together. I knew in less than a week that I wanted to be his wife. Never doubted we would marry, and we did, 9 months after meeting.


----------



## Cromer

Love and I wanted to be a family man. I wanted a wife, kids, house, family vacations, Boy and Girl Scout dad, being a provider, grandkids, taking care of my woman, protecting my family, fixing things around the house, night feedings, bandaging skint knees, being scary to boyfriends as the "Marine" dad, all of it. Something I never saw growing up. It blew up in my face but I'm picking up the pieces and so far so good.

ETA: Just to be clear, my first marriage was for 30 years and I experienced most of what I wanted. I'm married again and it's more complicated but, at our age, considerations are far different.


----------



## MJJEAN

Married but Happy said:


> The second time: health insurance. The first time: stupidity. The second time has worked out far better, because it was also about love and compatibility. However, we would not have married if not for the insurance need.


Are you my secret long lost family member??

First marriage? Stupidity!!!

Second marriage? Love of my life, incredibly compatible, discussed marriage a few months in, and again at about a year, and again at somewhere close to two years, planned on doing it at some point after my divorce was finally final, but did it when we did because health insurance.


----------



## heartsbeating

I maintain that he's the only man that could entice me into this thing called 'marriage'. My perspective of marriage was negatively framed. Growing up, I equated getting married to losing identity and independence. And I resisted the commercialization of it. I didn't feel the relationship needed to be formalized that way, when it's in the every day that counts. I never had the stereotypical daydream of a wedding and being married; it wasn't on my radar. I was one of those 'Let's live together, we love each other, that's enough for me' types. He knew this from early on and was good with that. And so we were living together, combined finances, property etc. for many years. Content to share our lives with one another.

As we got older, his needs changed and he wanted us to be married. He proposed, and I said yes without hesitation. Married or not, I wanted to be with him. I'll admit there is a bond with symbolically representing that we're in this life thing together, as part of the same family. 

Thinking back to when we were engaged, it took me time to understand that we didn't need to have a traditional ceremony. He saw me after a bridal show, the first I had ever been to, and I broke down in tears (that's ridiculous to me now..!). I reassured Batman that I wanted to marry him, but talking with the wedding vendors left me feeling pressured and trying to fit a certain mold that wasn't me. He hugged me and said, 'I don't care how we do it - just let me marry you, woman!' 

We considered options together and decided to 'elope' to a tropical island; vacation and wedding combined. Batman met our celebrant minutes before the ceremony to go through our vows. We had song lyrics that the celebrant weaved through-out our intimate ceremony. Afterwards, Batman told me the celebrant originally had the word 'obey' included, and chuckled when Batman said, 'Oh there's no way she'll agree to that!' The morning of our wedding, we walked along the sand, swam in crystal-clear waters and ate breakfast together before getting ready. I did my own hair and make-up, had a small bouquet of orchids delivered to carry, and Batman zipped my dress for me. It was simple, relaxed and incredibly intimate. I feel relaxed just remembering our day.

I'd feel the same about him and our relationship without the rings, and without the vows being said, though. What I value is the deep intimacy, growth, and shared experiences. It blows my mind to think we have shared more years together (25), than years without knowing one other. In summary, why did I get married? ....because it's Batman!


----------



## pastasauce79

We got married because we were young, in love and my US visa was about to expire. We thought about doing the fiance visa and me going back to my home country but my husband didn't want me to go. We dated for about 9 months before getting married. My dad didn't speak to me for a month. My mom was happy and sad at the same time. I felt very torn, but I was so high in love that I decided to stay.

We had a very small wedding, his parents were there, and a few mutual friends as well.

We have been through a lot of ups and downs. 17 years later, two beautiful children and a wonderful life together. I can't complain. I love being married.


----------



## Openminded

.


----------



## Big_Jim59

I worked to meet my wife because I thought she was cute. I talked to her friends and finally got her to talk to me. We started to hang out. We became best friends, then lovers, then husband and wife. That was 32 years and two children ago. We have lived in want and in plenty. My biggest fear in life is that I will lose her and I will lose my mind if that happens. She is the best thing that ever happened to me


----------



## GC1234

The stars just aligned...it just worked out that way. I also had some good friends who had to teach me how to date, and he was my next victim...lol jk.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Love and smitten. I was a 6'05" 24yr old blue eyed park ranger and was was totally smitten with the 5'3" 27yr old blue eyed brunette in daisy dukes that i showed where her parents were camped. After talking to her parents after she left their camp, her dad told her mom, "That young man is gonna be your son-in-law" That was 24 years ago. Marred over 23 yrs.


----------

